# leopard gecko eggs



## smason280 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have three leos two females, one male i recently was told via a thread that i shudnt attempt to breed because they were in a poorly condition when i got them and required a lotof work to get them back to health. Although i had the females and male seperate i was aware they had been bred this season. I noticed two days ago that one of the females was acting very restless then i noticed her in her humid hide for ages the next day there where two eggs in there they are fed on dusted gutt loaded crix and locusts and also have a calcium dish in there viv which i added when trying to get them back to health. Anyway my question is is there a set time in between laying and the development of the next clutch just so that I have an idea of when to expect more eggs or if i will? I don't use incubators i use a thermostat heat mat and vermiculite filled rubber maid containers and open them once a week for air exchange my mother used to use this method to hatch beardie eggs and cornsnake eggs when we where younger and it worked to a 90% success rate of which she still has a few of the offspring which she kept after selling the rest but I just wan t to know whether to expect more eggs soon cause I would probably consider budgeting for an incubator thanks


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

They can produce a clutch anything from 3-6 weeks, they tend to average 4/5 week intervals though.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Would it be worth incubating the eggs if the leos were in such a poor state when you took them on? Would the hatchlings have enough energy and strength to get out the egg?
Just a few Questions I would ask myself.


----------



## smason280 (Sep 8, 2010)

when I took on the leos the gentleman who I got them from claimed the females had just laid eggs they where all really skinny including their tails and the male had retained shed when I got them home I fed them up they have all been wormed and treated for parasites via a vet. The male I sat with and removed as much of the retained shed with shed aid and a humid box as advised by a on call vet via the phone luckily the retained shed hadn't caused him to loose any toes and since all geckos are in really good condition according to a vet although I do see where you are coming from if this clutch does hatch and there are problems no more clutches will be incubated. The vet who immunised them told me that from what he could tell the problems where not genetic but obviously there are some things that can only be noticed from offspring so we'll wait and see they are such beautiful geckos especially the female who has just laid who displays shades of pink in colour and pale yellows and she has such personality. This is also not a bussiness this is a hobby and any offspring that do hatch from this clutch I will be keeping. Obviously in the long run I may decide to breed to sell but by that time I will be able to tell of any problems in the breeding line thank you


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

I wouldn't out rule it in the long run, these are just questions I would ask myself for now. How long have you had these guys for??


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Immunisations?? Are you sure?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> Immunisations?? Are you sure?


I wondered too??


----------



## smason280 (Sep 8, 2010)

By immunisations- I mean they have all bn treated for worms and parasites by the royal dick vet a university for the study of reptiles in scotland


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Treated for all worms and parasites? Why would you do that? My BS radar is twitching here...


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well done mate for getting them all back to health 

imo i would breed them but only if they are above 60grams, also make sure you up her calcium levels for egg production ect.

also i would reccomend getting a faecal sample tessted again from each of them just to be sure they are all 100% parasite free,

good luck in the future mate.

brad


----------



## smason280 (Sep 8, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> Treated for all worms and parasites? Why would you do that? My BS radar is twitching here...


Your a piece of wrk aren't u i take it ur wanna the people on this site thats main goal is to kick off arguments


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`re so very wrong there, nuttybabez is really herlpful.

arnt yours the leos that people advised you to wait a year to ensure that they were 100% back to health and properly supplemented as breeding takes such a lot out of them?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Nope sorry, I am not interested in arguing, I have far more important things to do lol. 

But in this case, I am just pointing out that firstly leos don't get immunised and secondly, no one should just blanket treat a leo for worms and parasites - do you realise how much medication that would be for a start? To cover all parasites? Not to mention how ill your leo would be from all of that medication if it was un-necessary. So you really need to get straight what treatment your leos have had.

It is great that you have nursed these leos back to health and I am surprised that the female is suddenly laying eggs as its now outside of leo breeding season. You could incubate the eggs but there is no guarentee that the eggs will be fertile. During breeding season, females normally lay a pair of eggs every 2 weeks. They can lay up to 20 eggs in a season but they often lay less than that. Is that better?


----------



## smason280 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank I am sorry i snapped at u must have been pmting that last day i spoke to u


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

No worries, I was a little short aswell. Lets forget about it. :grouphug:


----------

